# Chicken breed ID. Thai or rampuri?



## Zy's Backyard (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi, just want to confirm the breed of my newly acquired rooster. It may be molting right now but hope some pics of mine could help. Egg was bought from thailand ang incubated here in the philippines, the seller has no proof but insisted that this is a pure black thailander, even the color in not pure black. Posted pics on my local breeders group and most guessed that this breed is rampuri.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I need to see him with more feathers. Right now I'm leaning towards the Thai.

But those patches of red skin. There's something going on there because that's not a molt.


----------



## Zy's Backyard (Jul 2, 2020)

will update pics when he grows more feathers. 

About those patches of red skin, I cant find pics o thai lines which looks like this, also the form of its feet. Is there a big chance that this is a thai cross? 

Thanks . . .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's possible. Things like that happen when buying from someone you don't know. The patches of color say he was never going to be a black bird.


----------



## Zy's Backyard (Jul 2, 2020)

Just cant figure out why a breeder would risk money to import eggs. i dont know the breeder and cant trust anything he said. For sure this is not a pure black thai as what he said it is just based on its feathers. 

But still ok, going to cross it with native chickens anaway. Just want to know my chickens more so im still looking for answers. . . . Thanks a lot. Big help. . . .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Except you paid the money, not the breeder. So why not risk it? 

Most legitimate breeders wouldn't do that to someone. A mistake can be made if it involves a large number of birds and different breeds.


----------

